# Anyone here been to Montreal, Quebec?



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

I love Montreal 

*PROS*
Architecture, history, museums, nice cars, cobblestone streets, lush parks, St. Joseph Oratory, the less amusing (but still very interesting) Notre-Dame Basillica, Mont-Royal, the Jacques-Cartier Bridge, lively Ste. Catherine's Street, and Downtown. Montreal is hot (temperature and vibrancy-wise) in the summer, but not so pleasant in the winter, imo. Great accomidations. Exceptional entertainment. People in general are very pleasant - excluding the gangsters. 

*CONS*
Don't expect that everyone will speak English to you. I had one taxi driver that spoke fluent French and no English whatsoever, and another taxi driver that avoided speaking at all. There is alot of graffiti and vandalism, and a very noticeable presence of gangsters. I didn't feel safe in the heart of Montreal, though I knew I was secure because of the consistant presence of officers and guards. I had also witnessed a riot followed by a huge smoke bomb.

And watchout for the random parades - I was stuck amidst a huge Carribean parade involving thousands of people - many being intoxicated.

I think that Montreal is definitely a vibrant city. I would love to go again, as I am eager to learn more, and with new interests, explore all else the city has to offer.


----------

